# Newbury Show, just got back



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

This was only our 2nd show, the first being NEC last Year when we ordered our first MH.

We turned up at 8am this morning (Sunday) it was great to see many Motorhomes all camped up, 2800 I was told by the chap on the gate.

The show itself was OK, slightly smaller than I expected but good day out, I think the outdoor ones are better, just in the Day parking area another couple of hundred turned up around us.

Its great to see so many shapes and sizes and modifications.

Those who attended I hope you all got back hom safe, there was a trail of MH's leaving when we left at 3:30pm

Hugh


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Hugh 

So, you weren't tempted by an American gin palace ?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The campers on the rally site also had a good time - we left this morning & returned home after a visit to son & family in Didcot. 
Many thanks to Jacquie for the organisation! 

The rally fields were full of vans - a wonderful sight. Ken (Gaspode) said that there was a travel news warning this morning to watch out for mororhomes on the A34!


----------



## arrow2 (May 9, 2005)

Popped in for a couple of hours on Sat lunchtime. The view of MHs just after leaving the A34 was a wonder to behold - am I sad or what!!

Only spent about £50 which is a lot less than last year....

The went on to the CC site near Bourton - very peaceful. Home lunchtime today for the Alresford Watercress Festival - great fun.

Kevin


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hugh

We didn't see you there, why didn't you come and say hello? As you say, not as large a show as the majors but to our mind one of the best. We had a superb turnout on the rally field and I think I can say with confidence that everyone who attended enjoyed themselves. Everyone wanted to know when the next one was anyway. If you haven't been to one of the show rallies yet, you don't know what you're missing.
We just arrived home and haven't had time to sort the photos yet but here's one of the van lineup on our section just to whet your appetite.
Once again, thanks to Jacquie & John for organising a great weekend (even if we did have to fix their gennie for our supper).


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks

We're just back too, our first motorhome show and it has now been pencilled in the diary for next year.

Great to meet members I feel I've known for years, and a very big thank you to Jacque & John and all who helped with the organisation. The MHF Site was perfectly placed, close to all the amenities, and I am well impressed with the banners/flags etc, very professional.

I must say that my arms feel 6" longer for all the trips back to the van with the carriers. :lol: :lol: 

Superb value for money with quality entertainment every night in the marquee, and those members who prefered to socialise in the club gazeebo also had a great time.

Thanks again everyone for making us welcome.

=D>


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

We visited yesterday (Saturday) the show looked busier than last year, too much choice in my opinion if I was looking to buy.

Visited the MHF’S members that attended, met members we have not met before and some we had met, still the friendly and welcoming atmosphere as always, thanks for the hospitality, all of you.

I should think there would be traffic problems, as the camping field seemed full, as did the visitors car park, hope you all have a safe trip home.

ps. Hugh, did you not go and visit the MHF camp, if you didn't, you missed some very friendly and welcoming members.

MHS….Rob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

adding a picture as well - view from the side of the entertainments marquee - on friday afternoon . MHF group in front


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Our thanks also*

 Thanks Jacquie and John for all your hard work - I think our patch/pitch looked very professional indeed. It was amusing to watch people trying to read the names on the MHF pennants!

Thanks Mike for putting on the photo - I think our machine looks great on the front line. We did not even notice the hum of the generators after a short while - lulled to sleep by soul music on Friday and laughter on Saturday. Can't be bad. :lol:

Hope to meet up with more of the crew at Stratford. How time flies when you are having fun..... 

Sundial


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Likewise from Liz and myself. A great big thankyou to Jacquie and John for a most welcoming arrival and Jacquie ensured everyone was introduced to each other. How she remembers all the names is beyond me. Lovely to meet up with folks I have only read. Very friendly and socialable bunch and Newbury got a big thumbs up on this first show I have stayed over at.
Ian


----------



## tattyhead (Mar 21, 2006)

*Newbury*

Hi everybody
Well we went to the show on Saturday had a good time but unfortunately we did not know that MHF had a site there and that we could have booked and stayed over (not done it before at a show) it would of been lovely to see you all and a good start to motorhoming as a group. When is the next one
Pauline


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Just on our way back from show. Decided towait until 10pm before leaving to try and catch the M25 when it resembles a motorway rather than a car park.

Thoroughly enjoyed the show, thanks Jacquie and John etc for organising and putting up the Gazebo, which was very useful when it decied to rain saturday night.


stew


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Sounds like you all had a great time and i am really sorry that we could not make it in the end....nice pics look forward to seeing the rest.

Glad the gazebo came into it's own,this was exactly what i had in mind for it,to come into it's own in bad weather,but even on a nice summers evening somewhere to gather in comfort....thanks Richard for taking it at Peterboro,meeting us on the M1 and putting it up with John and Jacquie,will meet Richard again tomorrow to take it, for us at Stratford Show.

Hi tattyhead,

The next Show is Stratford on the racecourse,we are rallying,great spot you can walk into Stratford along the river,please check the rally list below the posts on the home page all our rallies are there for you to choose from just book with Stone Leisure ph.number is there,don't forget to ask for your £2 discount as a MHF's member....you can stay from the Monday 29 May-5 June at this show,great value,pre-booking closes 19 May.....have a look at our Copt Oak rally too,not to far for you 14 - 18 June ...please pm me if you want any more info.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Newbury*

Again from us a BIG BIG thanks to Jacquie and John for making us welcome again.
See you soon Dennis and June


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

We didn't make it  due to other pressures.

So despite all those kind offers of advice and demos of their M/H, we'll have to wait for the next show.

Hope to see you then.

Kijana


----------



## 99225 (May 15, 2006)

*Hello Hugh from Barrie (North Wales)*

Hi Hugh & family,
Sorry we did not get the chance to say goodbye after the Newbury show, hope you all had a safe journey home without too many delays, it took us 5 hours, many delays on M6. Hope to meet up with you and the family again in the near future - Best regards from Barrie, Dee & Daniel.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks J&J for organising the rally. We met a few more nice people and a few faces from Peterborough. I have to stop going to these shows as this one was a bit on the expensive side - Cruise and Satellite sytem. Now back home and decided that I need a 12 volt sky box - got freeview with the dish thingy. Lucky me has a friend who has got a Pace one in stock for £130. Duly ordered!

Dave & Eddi

656


----------



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

There were a good choice of american motorhomes on display I personally found. Did anyone else have a nose in any of the American ones?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

was good to see so many enjoyed the show. I was surprised silver screens were not there (taylormade were!)


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Great show cant wait till next year (have to save up again)

Here's another couple of pics


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*newbury*

Thanks j & j we enjoyed it . Can you please publish the winning numbers for the raffle lol


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Stella2 keeps getting in the pictures - will have to ask for royalties!


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Barrie, Dee & Daniel

You were gone by the time we got back although that was after several trips back and fore with bags.

Really nice to meet you and the family and look forward to seeing you soon - remember to get yourself across to France and to also fill all that wasted space in the garage! ( I have IM our email address)

*The rest of the MHF gang,*

I did look both on the West and South fields for the MHF flag but I did not see it although the fact there must have been more flags than on Henley regatta day didn't help

I glad you all had a great time, I shall be sure to book in advance next time.

American RV's - I must say I was very temped by to Winnibago Braves, 30ft and 32ft with Slide outs.
With respect to those that have RV's I have found some models tacky but I must say these 2 at the show seemed to be in good condition and looked very respectful inside.

Its does make a difference joining several thousand people with a similar interest, as soon as I arrived we pulled up along side Barrie (Travelcrazy), Dee and little Daniel and with 3 min Barrie and I were talking, Dee and my missis were scheming, Probably how to get rid of us blokes and the Kids were off playing.

Like wise, when we were inside the grounds the general friendliness and relaxed atmosphere was good

There is still a little bit of Britain left for the Brits (whatever colour Brit you are)

Hugh


----------



## mota-oma (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi All, Just arrived home from Newbury via Poole (towbar fitting). Good to meet up with you all again and add another few new names to our list. Thanks for hospitality (and loan of chairs J & J ) - well done for having the gazebo up (after our trek in the pouring rain) we had to be at the furthest point away from you didn't we :!: It will teach us to book quickly for Stratford so that we can camp with all you friendly people. Sorry Jaqui, had to leave Sunday eve in the end - so will buy pennant at Stratford - sorry :!: 
By the way....our first night in the new MH was great :lol: :lol: 

Mary


----------



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

With regards to the American RV's there were a good selection and range at the show on display. All the major dealers were there. Some very competitive pricing seemed to be between the dealers. The models I viewed were the Mirada from Travelworld, Voyage for Dudley's, Daybreak from Westcroft, Challenger for Destination RV, Georgetown for Griffin American Motorhomes and the Trail-lite from Freedom.. All of which seemed to be very different in their own little way. It was interesting talking to some of the dealers as it was almost like talking to some of them like another RVer. Was good to see a new company offering the Georgetown triple slide which was really nice and very well priced and was very similar to what I was looking at moving up to. Did anyone else view any of these RV's?

Craig


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Hi All 
Back from our first show and Jackie and I must add our names to the list of thanks to Jacquie and John for organising this event. It was good to put faces to names. Everybody (except Richard) seemed to be having a lie in this morning so we crept off without saying goodbye but this will of course give us a good reason to come to another (to make amends) For those that left before the Sunday night's bingo all I can say is that we thought it was a very nice gesture by Jacquie to arrange that we had a winning book, the £25 discount off any of the remaining 2006 Warner shows will ensure we will return. We won't mention who had the last winning book but well deserved for all the work.
Thanks once again to Jacquie and all that made us welcome... now to arrange more time off for next one

Brian & Jackie


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

Enjoyed Newbury again this year, spent more than intended, as ever. Wasn't camping with MHF but did get to meet some of you which was good.

Didn't leave till 12 o'clock Monday but there were plenty of vans still there when we left......


----------



## 89292 (May 19, 2005)

*Post Newbury show*

I would just like thank j&j for organising a great rally, this was our first rally and only our fourth outing as motorhomers and we both enjoyed the weekend,it was nice to meet so many new people all with the same interest, we'll meet again (sorry) looking forward to our next rally, thanks carole & ellis.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ellis,

Did you ever sort out your pennant on your pole…  

Nice to meet you.

Just remember, I'm only up the road if you need help at any time, just pm me :wink: 

MHS…Rob


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> was good to see so many enjoyed the show. I was surprised silver screens were not there (taylormade were!)


Dont think the Caravan club were unless we didnt spot them.

Motorhomer


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi good show thanks to lady J and john for the welcome.
Just a couple of panorama's
















Olley


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

from motorhomer
"Dont think the Caravan club were unless we didnt spot them"

no, but CCC were there, and seemed to be signing up new members. CC probably thought it was just another small event for a minority group of "motorvanners".


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> from motorhomer
> "Dont think the Caravan club were unless we didnt spot them"
> 
> no, but CCC were there, and seemed to be signing up new members. CC probably thought it was just another small event for a minority group of "motorvanners".


Yes we saw them & the MCC.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Jackie & John


Lovely to meet & chat again. Thanks for all the hard work you did to make this rally another happy successful one. I hope the organisers dont make such a hash of the ticket saga next time.

We did say bye bye to John but sorry we missed you Jackie. Think you were having a nap. Hope the Bingo went OK.

Sorry we didnt meet everyone but Friday night & Saturday night were rather cold for us so decided to stay in the warmth of the m' van. Hope a good time was had by all in the Gazebo both night though.


Till next time

Thanks again Jackie


Motorhomer


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*good show*

Hi all, We decided at the last minute to go to the show left it too late to get on the MF pitch so just stayed in the general area. We found that the facilities were much better than at Shepton Mallet. Clean toilets and a toilet dump tank that was not overflowing by the last day. It is a pity that some people let the side down and make extra work through their actions, we were parked a few units down from a RV with the name Dutch Star across the rear panel, it would appear that new batteries were bought at the show and the old ones were just left on the ground when they pulled away. Leaving batteries containing acid where children were how thoughtless is that, not to mention the amount of rubbish left on the ground. One suggestion I would make as dog owners a couple of poo bins around the edges of the fields would help to minimise the poo left on the ground by some owners but to be fair we saw very little laying around. A most enjoyable week end and many thanks to all involved.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gang,

Sorry I haven't replied to all your very nice comments before now, but we headed off south after Newbury and have only just got home for a few days before heading of again next week. Well I enjoyed meself at Newbury and it was really nice to meet all the new ones. I would like to thank Ken & Jen (Gaspode) for standing in for us while we popped round the show and also for fixing me genny along with all the others who got involved with it :lol: Richard of (Richard&Mary) for humping the gazebo and putting it up, mind you I had to go and supervise as Richard and John made a bit of a boo boo :roll: with it :lol: .Badger how you managed to fit all that you bought in your little van amazes me  Thank you Rob (Motorhomersimpson) for the donughts we had them with tea on the lawn :wink: mind you he's another one who makes boo boo's but then he's welsh we have to make exceptions :lol:was loverly to see you and Deb's again. Mick (Pepe) no raffle we aint the CC you know . Mary (Mota-oma) Jean will be flashing the pennants at Stratford and you never know you might even see me as well :wink: . Ian (Solentviews) sorry we didn't make it along to Lee the weather was just to bad but we may see you in July glad you enjoyed it at the rally. Ian (Olley) was really nice to finally meet Susan I was begining to think she was invisible :lol: Brian (Jarcadia) didn't I do well fixing that bingo session :lol: might use ours for Lincoln as that is the most expensive show. Was nice of Kiperkid to pop along and show us there smashing bikes. Loverly to meet LC1962 Linda and her family who popped down for a natter also Dunkindamon I hope ive got that right I know it was Dunkin something :lol: .
I have a lot of piccy's to put up, hope no one minds showing their faces on here, if you do please let me know and I will delete you.
Thanks all for a smashing weekend at Newbury hope to see you all again soon.

Jacquie & John


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

a few messages back olley put a couple of panoramics on. they now just show as missing pic links on my computer, what can everyone else see

stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Its because Olley has changed the name of his photobucket album from Newbury to Newbury May 06


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

oops  sorry have changed it should be alright now. can anybody explain why it was ok on my computor at home?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I am sure the answer must be in your cookie jar

stew


----------

